# can this scenario really come true?



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Small town cop. 

This is what happens when you give people a very small salary and a very large scope of authority.


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

That's crazy!!! On some of the State Park trails in my area you are only allowed to have a horse on the trail if you are hunting or fishing in the park. That means you must carry a gun and a hunting license or a fishing pole and a fishing license. All that for a stinking knife???? I would have written down his information too! Maybe I should pack a pen and pad included with my knife!:shock:


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Good golly! They even allowed us to take pocket knives at my high school after the zero tolerance weapons policy was enacted. As long as the blade was under 3" you were good to go. I can't imagine that a similar rule wouldn't apply toward trail riders. And what about hikers and campers? I know we had a pocket knife in the bag last time we went backpacking.


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

:rofl:Small.Town.Cop. Maura is soooo right!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

haha guys thats what we were all saying small town cop...

but does he have any grounds to be right on this?? i have always ridden with a knife and have always camped with a knife since i was little so this really has me nervous... i will have to carry to hoof knives and have one sharpened to be a knife


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

November 2012. One man, one vote. Use it wisely.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Far as I know there is no federal law. Very well could be a state or county thing but if there is it was passed quietly, can't imagine people not going ballistic if they knew about it.


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

If this happened in your own town, I'd call Town Hall and ask if this is a law on the books there, and when it was passed. Then, if it is actually a law, you can see the exact working - which if it even specifies knives likes says "over X inches" - heck, I carry a Swiss Army knife with me everywhere I go*, never gotten in trouble for that.

*Okay, when I flew to China in October 2011, 3 weeks after the bombings, I DID leave it home.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

gunslinger said:


> November 2012. One man, one vote. Use it wisely.


For those who DIDN'T understand the clarity of _this post_ let me briefly explain.
*WE HAVE TOO MANY LAWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
We have thousands of laws on the books by legislators who produce extraneous and/or unneccessary law and show NO WISDOM to see if they've duplicated. Also, many and most of these laws are NOT enforced, and we are led to believe that the law doesn't exist. Also, many of us deliberately brake those laws that are randomly enforced, like THE SPEED LIMIT.
Don't be lulled into a false sense of security.
Find out if it is legal to carry a knife on those trails. If it isn't, GET INVOLVED in your local politics and change the law and the politicians who want to restrict you.
Sorry, gunsligner--tried to "Like" but the button wouldn't work today. =(


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

If you can't carry a knife on you while on the trails, I know an awful lot of campers and hikers that are going to be in a lot of trouble. Seriously.

I agree with Maura - small town cop - with WAY too much time on his hands.

I wonder how he would feel about hoof picks? Their pointy. How about nail files that women carry in their purses? Paranoid much?


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I some times carry a hoof pick combo so what is that a weapon of mass destruction


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thats what we were trying to explain to this gentlemen... i guess town hall is my next stop... we haven't heard from him yet so i am just curious to see what rules are actually out there...


----------



## redpony (Apr 17, 2012)

I hope I didn't offend anyone with my comment on small town cops but in the small towns I've lived in most have been wonderful but there was always that "one" who was always in someone's business simply because he could. That said, I agree that you should definately find out if this is truely on the books. If it is, I hope you try to get it changed as this is a safety issue. I once tried to go into a courthouse with a folding hoof pick (I carry it in my purse because it was my dad's) They were not happy....


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

I personally wouldn't have given him my information. He has no rights if he was off duty and not in uniform. How do you know that he is going to use this information for waht he said? Here in Pennsylvania and lower NY we don't have to stop for an unmarked police car or un-uniformed police as we have had some situations where a man abducted a woman by saying he was an undercover cop.

I would call your city officials also.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Judging by the state you live in, I am not surprised by the attitude you got from this tool.

NJ is very anti-gun, very anti-weapon, and very anti-self defense unless your are one of the elites.

How does that matter? It explains the mindset this guy had going into the encounter. He sees a knife and sees a weapon, while most normal people see a tool.

I will also say that knife laws vary WIDELY from state to state and from town/county to town/county within the same state. USUALLY, the defining characteristic that makes a knife a tool or a weapon in the eyes of the law is blade length. Notice I said, usually.

Before you head to town hall, you had best read up and understand your state and local knife laws. 

In my state, only the state government and private property owners can decide which areas are off limits to armed people. City, county, and township government cannot enact ordinances that are more restrictive than state law.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe he was Barney Fife! 

Yeah showing my age on that one


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

kait18 said:


> this goes for all trailriders/endurance riders or anyone riding in public...
> 
> this past weekend i was riding with some folks conditioning for an endurance event and we had stopped because one person was having tack issues.
> 
> ...


Depends… was this a public trail or private trail? Was this a city/town park, a county park or a state park?

Each city/town could have mundane laws/ordinances to control weapons on public lands. Each city/town then usually has a descriptor of what qualifies as a weapon or what not. 
Specific parks then usually have extra “no-no” rules that can be enforced by local officials. 
Many of these things are usually kept in ordinance books and are easy to discover at the local town hall or police department. If it was a county or state park/public lands then a call into the county seat or state seat can yield those answers, or whomever governs that particular trail. Not sure what your state has, but if it was game lands you might need to check with the Game Commission. 

Some towns are pickier than others and do indeed wish their police force to look out for all the little things. Some not. And of course some cops are more “enthusiastic” about their jobs than others.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

The day someone tells me I can't take a knife on the trail is the day I quit going out on them.

A pen is only a tool for writing until you stab someone in the throat with it, then it's a weapon...


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

SorrelHorse said:


> The day someone tells me I can't take a knife on the trail is the day I quit going out on them.
> 
> A pen is only a tool for writing until you stab someone in the throat with it, then it's a weapon...


Very true! And our reins could be used to strangle someone.....seriously, I am getting fed up with all the "regulations!"


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

DressageDreamer said:


> Very true! And our reins could be used to strangle someone.....seriously, I am getting fed up with all the "regulations!"


We could club someone over the head with our stirrups....Or smother someone with our saddle pads...Stab somebody with our spurs.... Or beat them to death with our riding crops too!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> I personally wouldn't have given him my information. He has no rights if he was off duty and not in uniform. How do you know that he is going to use this information for waht he said? Here in Pennsylvania and lower NY we don't have to stop for an unmarked police car or un-uniformed police as we have had some situations where a man abducted a woman by saying he was an undercover cop.
> 
> I would call your city officials also.


nope we have to stop if you feel threatened by an unmarked car however are loophole is you have to call the station while driving and ask for them to find out which cop is following you to verify to pull over .so you have to give street and such and they will also send another mark vehicle out there.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

SorrelHorse said:


> The day someone tells me I can't take a knife on the trail is the day I quit going out on them.
> 
> A pen is only a tool for writing until you stab someone in the throat with it, then it's a weapon...


Completely off topic, but when I was working in the prison, there was an inmate that got stabbed in the head with a #2 pencil. It went between his scalp and his skull and got about 3 inches in before it broke. That was quite a fascinating day at work LOL.

Like someone else said, the laws regarding knives will vary depending on your state and where you were riding. Each state, town, county, agency, will have their own ordinances/laws about what you can carry and what you can't.

With all that said, I agree with Maura about that guy, he was just trying to make himself look like a big badass. All the cops around here couldn't give 2 squirts of duck poo if you carry a knife...so long as you aren't brandishing it as a weapon.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

mildot said:


> Judging by the state you live in, I am not surprised by the attitude you got from this tool.
> 
> NJ is very anti-gun, very anti-weapon, and very anti-self defense unless your are one of the elites.
> 
> ...


last i checked in highschool was as long as it was a pocket knife with a blade no more then 4inches it was a tool.. that is the smallest needed to gut game however that can possibly have changed...

and how youa re so right with jersey being anti -gun and knife ...err it makes basic camping and hunting hard


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> Depends… was this a public trail or private trail? Was this a city/town park, a county park or a state park?
> 
> Each city/town could have mundane laws/ordinances to control weapons on public lands. Each city/town then usually has a descriptor of what qualifies as a weapon or what not.
> Specific parks then usually have extra “no-no” rules that can be enforced by local officials.
> ...


 yeap the rules are tricky here, because its part of the appalchian trail that cuts thru jersey, it is state but its also national which is where the lines get mixed up...


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Most states have rules about carrying firearms on the trail but knives? In Utah you'd be hard pressed to find anyone who rides without a gun and/or a knife. In National parks you can't carry a gun UNLESS you are the lead or tail rider in a string. But even then you'd better put it in a saddle bag and not on your hip. 

As far as a utility knife goes... I think that guy was just looking for something to do. Most utility blades are under 2" so I'm not sure what he's worried about. Even a long utility blade is only 4". He obviously knows nothing about riding and what you may encounter and need on the trail.


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

kait18 said:


> yeap the rules are tricky here, because its part of the appalchian trail that cuts thru jersey, it is state but its also national which is where the lines get mixed up...


Ah, see what you mean. Well then things will probably be as clear as mud! :wink:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

This has nothing to do with laws or regulations, IMHO. Over the last perhaps 30 years I've noticed that people actually prefer having millions of black and white rules rather than having to think, apply some common sense, and make a decision on their own. That's why we have kids in kindergarten being suspended when their mother packs a plastic fork and knife with a piece of cake in their lunch by mistake.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Without seeing a badge, there is no way I would have given a non-uniformed stranger on the trail my information, and only then after calling to verify who the heck he was.

Not allowed to carry a pocketknife on trail? Then guess what, I am riding illegally ever moment I am in the saddle, because a knife lives in my saddlebag (and my barn is in NJ, so that is where I do all my training!!).

Ridiculous.


----------



## TimberRidgeRanch (Mar 6, 2012)

I have one question did this guy actually show you a badge? How do you know he was a off duty cop? Did he just say that or did he provide identification? Alot lf nuts can say they are cops and really are not. If he didnt provide a actual badge I would be KMA and rode off. JMO

TRR


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

TimberRidgeRanch said:


> * Alot lf nuts can say they are cops and really are not. If he didnt provide a actual badge I would be KMA and rode off. JMO*
> 
> *TRR*


+1

And even if he's a cop, the question of jurisdiction comes into play.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

unless you are the victim of a crime, or reporting a crime, never to talk to a cop. Ever, Also never consent to a search. See what happens.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

haha yes he had a badge even have his badge number and it has be confirmed that he is an officer plus it helps that one of gents i was riding with has seen the guy around town in his uniform... none of us are that dumb not to ask for some proof lol .

and he didn't want to press charges he just wanted to make sure we knew it wasn't acceptable to carry knives on a public trail... 

just not sure of the rules if this is true or not... because if it is i have been riding with a weapon for a while.. as well


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

kait18 said:


> and he didn't want to press charges he just wanted to make sure we knew it wasn't acceptable to carry knives on a public trail...


Something tells me he's FOS. Cops don't let "felonies" slide on by.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Joe4d said:


> unless you are the victim of a crime, or reporting a crime, never to talk to a cop. Ever, Also never consent to a search. See what happens.


You and I see things very much alike.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I would make a trip to my local sheriff's office and raise a stink. Our sheriff would be unlikely to tolerate deputies harassing people because it is too hard to keep the sheriff job around here.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Celeste said:


> I would make a trip to my local sheriff's office and raise a stink. Our sheriff would be unlikely to tolerate deputies harassing people because it is too hard to keep the sheriff job around here.


You've never been to New Jersey, have you? :?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

mildot said:


> You've never been to New Jersey, have you? :?


I try not to...........


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Celeste said:


> I try not to...........


I understand what you are saying about talking to the sheriff. In most southern counties that would be a great idea.

In a state like NJ, not so much.....:wink:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

You don't elect your officials up there?


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

we elect our officials however the town cops that think they own the state do not take kindly to people questioning there authority or rules... for the most i have dealt with through friends they would harass them until they drop what ever allegations they had against them, but i have never personally had a problem with them so i don't know how far they would go if we were to raise a fuss.

and jersey is pretty tough with certain things and the rules are always changing..one day i will rid myself of this horrible state and move else where but for now i must deal.

another note: i went to town hall and asked around and searched the archives for a bit.. there is no legislation saying you can't carry a gun or knife on a public trail but it must be secured and out of reach of the public's eye and when needed must be further than 30ft of another person while tool is being used... this is where i get confused...
if you can't be within 30ft of someone using there tool(knife not gun) then how the heck is someone suppose to set up camp or help someone out who has tack or camp issues..
seems alittle overbearing like usual...


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

There should be no problem with that. I carry 2 knifes with me and a gun. But im can carry anywhere so thats not a problem.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Celeste said:


> You don't elect your officials up there?


Can't speak for NJ, but in many NY areas, we don't elect anyone involved in law enforcement.

In NYC we elect a mayor and in Long Island, we elect a county executive. This elected official appoints a police commissioner who answers to the elected official - not the people.

There are many weapons laws in our state. Some of these are ancient, some recent. Some are clear, some vague. Some even seem to contradict each other. Most are written at a "state" level and then there are areas of local discretion where supplements/restrictions/clarifications are added. Some, if not many, of these rules were made with the best of intentions (or as a knee-jerk reaction to a specific event). Unfortunately, there are always unintended consequences - the 99% of people who are doing the right thing get hurt by the 1% who are doing something wrong.

It makes for a big mess. The average law enforcement officer has no idea of the application of this mess to every specific situation. The average person has even less of a clue.

If you are in a small town kind of area, it may make sense to complain to the sheriff. At the least, you can describe the individual and inform the authorities that there is someone on the trail detaining people and claiming to be a law enforcement officer. Impersonation of an LEO is illegal in most places.

In a larger, more populated area, making a complaint over something like this is, IMO, a bad idea. It will likely just make more trouble for yourself. 

Right or wrong, a cop can ALWAYS find something to give you a hard time over. No sense in provoking a situation. Comply with all reasonable instructions. If you are unsure of the identity, take our your cell and dial 911 when approached. You have every right to be skeptical when approached by a non-uniformed officer enforcing minor trail rules.

Many states and localities have restrictions on knives. Some are easy to understand, some are so vague as to technically make a butter knife illegal. If you plan to posture, complain or "stand on your rights" you need to make sure - in advance - you are 1000% correct.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

cowboy bowhunter said:


> There should be no problem with that.


There is a world of difference in laws and attitudes regarding weapons between a midwestern state like Minnesota and places like New Jersey, Massachusetts and the like.

I've lived in NY (upstate) and in NJ, among other places. And unless you've dealt with firearm/weapon issues in those states, it may be hard to understand just how different things are.

So while you are right in that there shouldn't be a problem (in an ideal world), there most definitely IS a problem in the real world in the OP's state.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Tazmanian Devil said:


> Can't speak for NJ, but in many NY areas, we don't elect anyone involved in law enforcement.
> 
> In NYC we elect a mayor and in Long Island, we elect a county executive. This elected official appoints a police commissioner who answers to the elected official - not the people.
> 
> ...


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Maybe it has something to do with concealed carry? I know hubby was all over that one, I swear that was they only thing he actually took the time to ever read.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

busysmurf said:


> Maybe it has something to do with concealed carry? I know hubby was all over that one, I swear that was they only thing he actually took the time to ever read.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Its well worth it. I have had mine for over 6 years now.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

jersey doesn't allow for concealed weapons(guns) and the neighbor state PA does which is less then 20 minutes from this trail... so again the legislation is confusing here 

the only time you can carry is during hunting season and you better make sure you have all the proper safety gear and locked cases and paperwork when traveling with it or else your screwed...

there is to much yes and no and loopholes to figure out what is legal or not lol ...


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I am reading this with mouth hanging open. A cop out on a trail in a park (off duty even for pete's sake), confronts a group of trail riders because a rider has a freakin' pocket knife?????!!!!! NO-UNACCEPTABLE & disgusting to boot! All you Americans need to get your rears in gears & let your dictatorship, horrible, world hated government know that the citizens are fed the frick up & will not tolerate this any longer. I still can't believe this.....


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

kait18 said:


> jersey doesn't allow for concealed weapons(guns) ..


That's actually not true. NJ most certainly issues licenses to carry handguns to non-police.

But unless you are politically well connected you're not going to get one.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

waresbear said:


> All you Americans need to get your rears in gears & let your dictatorship, horrible, world hated government know that the citizens are fed the frick up & will not tolerate this any longer. .


Calm down. 

A) We don't live in a dictatorship

B) Canada is full of retarded laws too.

C) Most of us don't give a rip what the rest of the world thinks about our government.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

mildot said:


> That's actually not true. NJ most certainly issues licenses to carry handguns to non-police.
> 
> But unless you are politically well connected you're not going to get one.


really i was told i couldn't get one even when i had military clearance and ranger clearance with the park service?? 
do you mind telling me where i can find info on this as i would like to persue that issue !!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

kait18 said:


> really i was told i couldn't get one even when i had military clearance and ranger clearance with the park service??
> do you mind telling me where i can find info on this as i would like to persue that issue !!


The NJ State Police website has all you need.

Here's a link to the app: http://www.njsp.org/info/pdf/firearms/sp-642.pdf

Read the very first question carefully and be prepared for a rejection.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Sheesh, first and last question will disqualify a lot of people. Many had youthful indescretions as a teen so they are out. Since the TSA likes to label republicans and tea party members terrorist that will cut out 40 some percent of the general population though it might only be 20% in NJ knowing there politics.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

mildot said:


> The NJ State Police website has all you need.
> 
> Here's a link to the app: http://www.njsp.org/info/pdf/firearms/sp-642.pdf
> 
> Read the very first question carefully and be prepared for a rejection.


 
well then i wish i had read that better when i applied. guess i have my loop hole now  i will get my cheif to write a letter this will be interesting to see lol.. government fighting government on whether to let me carry hahaha


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

> i am almost postive that is how ours works to for elections and such or atleast similar.
> 
> edit whereis "jake and dai" when i need her


LOL I saw you posted this and had to read the whole thing!

Kait, did this happen in B'town on the Paulinskill? 

I know we have an elected county sheriff but I don't believe the town elects the head of their police dept. In addition, our town police are only part time. The state takes over after 10pm I believe which has caused all sorts of controversy. I don't know what jurisdiction the state has during the day.

In any event, I'm good friends with a former officer from the B'town department. I can ask him what the deal is here if you'd like.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Jake and Dai said:


> LOL I saw you posted this and had to read the whole thing!
> 
> Kait, did this happen in B'town on the Paulinskill?
> 
> ...


yes btown and the paulinskill and you know how some cops can be :shock:

yes please can you ask  i would really appreciate it.. i don't want to be arrested next time for pulling out my pocket knife lol:lol:


----------



## Jake and Dai (Aug 15, 2008)

Ok...I shall try and catch up with him this weekend and will let you know what I find out.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

thank you


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Anyone wishing to move to Georgia, I know where you can get some property pretty cheap.............


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

Regarding who, what, position, and who to complain to.... (I’m too lazy to look up all the states to verify, but in general the break down is-)

City/township- equal - Police Officer. Ruled by a chief who is hired/appointed.
County- equal - Sherriff’s Deputy. Ruled by a sheriff who is elected.
State- equal - State Trooper. Forgot who the head honcho is, but they are in a class all their own and not to be messed with. 
Then there is Highway Patrol who figure it there somewhere with the State boys if I remember correctly.

City lines dictate city jurisdiction.
County lines dictate county jurisdiction.
State, again… not to be messed with.

Where a person lives (if calling from home) or is located at for a particular incident determines who responds to or deals with the call. This is why some people call/have their local Police department when something is wrong and others call/have their local Sherriff’s department when something is wrong. 

Then there are places that contract with other departments for their policing, either full time, part time, seasonal, conditional, and every other way to Sunday. On top of that there are places that have no county enforcement what-so-ever. Goes right from the city boys to the state boys. (“Boys” equal collective term, not derogatory.) 

State laws supersede county, but state laws are often vague to allow for county laws to fill in the gaps.
State law supersedes city/township laws and again with the vagueness.
But, county doesn’t necessarily supersede city/township laws or vice versa. Depends.

Clear as mud, yah? :?


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

kait18 said:


> there is no legislation saying you can't carry a gun or knife on a public trail but it must be secured and out of reach of the public's eye and when needed must be further than 30ft of another person while tool is being used... this is where i get confused...


This is where discretion or enthusiasm plays in. 

Sounds like the garden state is just a jolly place to be! :lol:


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

Lockwood said:


> This is where discretion or enthusiasm plays in.
> 
> Sounds like the garden state is just a jolly place to be! :lol:


thanks for the reminder lockwood


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> unless you are the victim of a crime, or reporting a crime, never to talk to a cop. Ever, Also never consent to a search. See what happens.


Hmmm....that could be problematic for me, as both my bother and a nephew are cops. :lol:

All this makes me grateful to live where I do. You treat someone with respect and you are treated likewise. I'll stay here. :wink:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Walkamile said:


> All this makes me grateful to live where I do. You treat someone with respect and you are treated likewise. I'll stay here. :wink:


I heard that Maine is the coolest place to live, unless of course you live in Georgia. Actually, I heard that Maine is much cooler.........


----------



## TimWhit91 (Feb 3, 2012)

I carry a pistol when I go riding in the mountains. Never know what you are going to come accross, and if a horse goes down or breaks a leg...but a knife...that is crazy to not be able to carry a knife


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Celeste said:


> I heard that Maine is the coolest place to live, unless of course you live in Georgia. Actually, I heard that Maine is much cooler.........


Yes, it's very cool here. Right now it's so _cool_ I'm going to put an extra blanket on the bed tonight! :rofl:

I could use some of that lovely southern warmth right now. :wink:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Ive been told Maine and Oregon are a lot alike. Just so you know, I'll be needing another blanket tonight too!


----------



## HorseCrazyGirlForever (Apr 27, 2012)

That is crazy. Of course we need knifes!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Walkamile said:


> Hmmm....that could be problematic for me, as both my bother and a nephew are cops. :lol:
> 
> All this makes me grateful to live where I do. You treat someone with respect and you are treated likewise. I'll stay here. :wink:



Well when a butt head cops says "XYZ" is illegal. Now who has one. and the rest pull one out to show him. You pretty much get what you deserve.


----------



## Tazmanian Devil (Oct 11, 2008)

Joe4d said:


> Well when a butt head cops says "XYZ" is illegal. Now who has one. and the rest pull one out to show him. You pretty much get what you deserve.


Pretty much what someone else was saying about "not talking to a cop."

Here, the person claiming to be a cop told the rider that the knife was illegal. The correct response was "thank you, officer." It went wrong when the rider "admitted" to the "crime," informed the "officer" that they regularly disregard that "law" and informed the officer that "everyone" - including the other friends present - were guilty of the same infraction both then and on a regular basis.

If this was truly a crime worth prosecuting and the "officer" was so inclined, he had a guaranteed conviction. The original knife was out in the open and a full confession was received. Probably cause to justify a search of everyone else there was created when the first person (and others) admitted they also broke the "law."

The same rule applies to everyone, whether or not this guy was really a cop. Some person approaches you with the obvious intention of ruining your day, don't have a conversation, don't explain yourself - simply shut your mouth and walk away. Nothing good will come from arguing your point, especially if the other person really is a cop.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Never heard of a law like that. I carry a small raspberry pink knife with a 3" blade to cut stuff if needed on the trail. My cousin gave it to me as a present. Some sports REQUIRE a knife - I used to scuba dive (still would if I had the chance!) and you are required to wear a large knife on your leg and would be an absolute IDIOT not to. If you got tangled in fishing line you are a dead man unless you can cut yourself free. I think just about all of us carry a knife on the trail and a friend carries a little folding saw!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

update 
went to the state troopers head quarters (not the town police) and asked them what/if there is any rule.

they have informed me that there are rules regarding carrying a knife but as long as the knife is a small pocket knife with a blade no more then 4in then its fine and there is no regulation. he said that its normal practice in our area to carry a knife so for a cop to say anything is ridiculous.

if you are hunting then thats a different story. so now i will wait for jake and dai to fill me in on what the town cops say.


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> I personally wouldn't have given him my information. He has no rights if he was off duty and not in uniform. How do you know that he is going to use this information for waht he said? Here in Pennsylvania and lower NY we don't have to stop for an unmarked police car or un-uniformed police as we have had some situations where a man abducted a woman by saying he was an undercover cop.
> 
> I would call your city officials also.


Umm I beg to differ on this. A county deputy is ALWAYS on duty. (here in Ga some counties they are required to go armed 24/7) They have full arrest/investigation authority whether in skivvies or uniform.


----------



## AndreaSctlnd (Jan 17, 2012)

Rascaholic said:


> Umm I beg to differ on this. A county deputy is ALWAYS on duty. (here in Ga some counties they are required to go armed 24/7) They have full arrest/investigation authority whether in skivvies or uniform.


Really? Huh, now I will have to waddle over to the other side of my building and ask. (I work in the Municipal building with the city police.) LOL


----------



## Rascaholic (Oct 4, 2010)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> Really? Huh, now I will have to waddle over to the other side of my building and ask. (I work in the Municipal building with the city police.) LOL


I emailed a friend who works in a neighboring county to see if we can get the excerpt from the training and regulations manual, and post it without getting him in trouble. I swear I am thinking GSP has to do the same/has the same authority, but I am not positive. Need to google LOL


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

AndreaSctlnd said:


> I personally wouldn't have given him my information. He has no rights if he was off duty and not in uniform. How do you know that he is going to use this information for waht he said? Here in Pennsylvania and lower NY we don't have to stop for an unmarked police car or un-uniformed police as we have had some situations where a man abducted a woman by saying he was an undercover cop.
> 
> I would call your city officials also.


I know of no jurisdiction in which full time peace officers leave their powers of arrest at the station house/barracks when they go home.

Just because they are off shift does not mean they cease to be police officers.

I'd also like to see a citation to statute that says you do not need to stop for an unmarked police car displaying police (blue, red, or blue/red) lights.

You absolutely must stop for a vehicle like that. However, what happens next is dictated by the appearance of the person getting out of that vehicle.

If the driver that pulled you over comes out in civilian clothes, do not not open any window and drive away while calling 911. If dispatch confirms the person is a police officer, request that a uniformed officer be dispatched as you pull over.

If the driver is in uniform, and you still uncomfortable, ask to see his credentials (official police photo ID).

Many states have completely unmarked patrol vehicles doing traffic enforcement. The excuse that the car is unmarked will not fly too well in court when the officer testifies that he had his blue lights on for you.


----------



## Wallee (Mar 7, 2012)

My response to the "off duty" cop for my info would have been my name is John doe and I would have cantered off down the trail. Whats he gonna do run ya down ha haha hahahah.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Rascaholic said:


> Umm I beg to differ on this. A county deputy is ALWAYS on duty. (here in Ga some counties they are required to go armed 24/7) They have full arrest/investigation authority whether in skivvies or uniform.


Wouldn't you love to get on the Atlanta news telling the world that you were arrested by a guy in his skivvies ?? ..................

The jury would laugh so hard that it would be hard for them to convict you. 

(I'm not disagreeing with you. It is just too funny to think about.) :lol:


----------



## HagonNag (Jul 17, 2010)

Hmmmm.... Unless your horse has a license plate on its rear, I see no problem with just saying, "Thank you officer" and trotting on down the trail. 

That's just what happens when you give a little man a little power.


----------

